# "New" wall material?



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I was at Home Depot today, and saw this stuff on display. It's a tile underlayment similar to Hardi-backer and Fiberock, but looks to be plastic or foam based instead of cement. It's got some flexibility to it, and is available in 1/4" and 1/2" thicknesses. Has anyone tried using it? If so, how was it to work with? I thought about picking up a piece just to experiment with, but I've got enough on my workbench right now, so I figured I'd ask here to see what others' experiences might be. 

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't trying the new stuff your job? 
I have not seen it here yet but I'll keep an eye out. It should be available at all home depots since Custom Building Products makes most of the tile products for them. 

-Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" wall material?*

Definitely has potential, thanks for the link.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I've checked our Home Depot in Olympia and they do not carry it. Same with Lowes. 

I would like give it a try. 

John


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

*RE: "New" wall material?*

I downloaded the data sheet. A couple things I noticed: 

Intended for interior applications. 
Should not be used for a structural load-bearing member 
Unaffected by water, but is not a water barrier. 
Resists mold and mildew. 
Lightweight, cuts easily with a utility knife. 

Sounds good for indoor buildings. Would love to hear from someone who tries it for outdoor uses. 

Paul


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

What's the cost?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: "New" wall material?*

It's around $10 for a 3' x 5' sheet. It's definitely a lighter weight material than the other backer boards, far closer to bluefoam with a thick skin. The problem I'm running into is that my usual favorite, Fiberock, isn't carried by the big-box guys anymore. While I found a local contracting supplier that has it, I'm reluctant to recommend it in an article if it's going to become harder to find. Hardi-Backer is more prevalent, but much more difficult to work wtih in terms of cutting it to shape. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" wall material?*

Kevin, 
I've found cutting Hardi-Backer to be easier using a pneumatic die grinder with a cut off wheel on a mandrel... 
It will suck down a compressor fairly quickly, but the edge is smooth.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By VillageRail on 05/15/2008 9:27 AM 
I downloaded the data sheet. A couple things I noticed: 
Intended for interior applications. 
Should not be used for a structural load-bearing member 
Unaffected by water, but is not a water barrier. 
Resists mold and mildew. 
Lightweight, cuts easily with a utility knife. 
Sounds good for indoor buildings. Would love to hear from someone who tries it for outdoor uses. 
Paul

So these warnings are for "full size" considerarions but for us who may be using them outdoors on scale buildings without the loading and who will be paiting them and sealing them up anyway is this still a concern? Jsut curious? I'm not even close tot eh buildings part yet but any info is good until it becomes obsolete. Then it becomes true reference only. 

Chas


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

*RE: "New" wall material?*

I'll have to check and see if they have smaller sample pieces. I use a very scientific way of testing outdoor durability for new materials. I set a piece outside for a couple months and see what happens to it. 

Paul


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

None at the three big-box stores here (Chicago area).


----------

